# Fun day on the water!



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Started fishing at about 8 around green and south bass trolling south. Went 13 for 18 with the biggest at about 10lbs. Used j.t. custom husky jerks from 80-120 back doing 1.2mph. Best color was one that had a bright pink bottom. Little cold but we made it work. Pictures and videos to come on fb and my web sight. Thanks BD 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Great start Gary. Can't believe I haven't been out yet, but it won't be long now. 

Dern weather man doesn't seem to be in any hurry to help us out.

Congrats on a good day. Did you have alot of company ...or not?

Later, Jim


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

good job Gary and crew! I had to cancel last night after i went to gander mountain to renew my registration and the state computer system was down

Thats what i get for procrastinating lol

guess what im doing tomorrow.....


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice meeting you guys at the dock this morning. With the short time I had to fish today we spent about 2 hours jigging off catawba with no results and went back in. Would have liked to join you guys in that area if we had more time and smaller waves to fight getting out there. Good Job !!!!


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

blue dolphin said:


> Started fishing at about 8 around green and south bass trolling south. Went 13 for 18 with the biggest at about 10lbs. Used j.t. custom husky jerks from 80-120 back doing 1.2mph. Best color was one that had a bright pink bottom. Little cold but we made it work. Pictures and videos to come on fb and my web sight. Thanks BD
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you guys do any jigging or start and finish trolling? Good job, by the way, can't wait to get out.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

if I had my boat id have probably been there too cant wait hopefully sooooooooon I'll gat the call but not yet


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Good job guys! Great way to start the season&#55356;&#57251;


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice job on the pigs: Well deserved in this weather


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice job guys!:T


----------



## xbenx92713 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good job fellas. I'm pretty sure we were next to you when we headed in. Was in a black lund enclosed. We ran that same setup but only caught a chill. We're most of your fish caught early. I think we missed the morning bite and have to work early to stick out the evening bite.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Good job Blue glad to see somebody braved the weather


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

congrats on a great day of fishing....

dale


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Great job Gary and crew!!may see ya out there next weekend!:T:T:T


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Very nice job


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Any one have an address for the ramps up there. Thanks.
Way to start the year Gary great job as always.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

. 
We had a ok day also 5 for 9 pretty much same program as BD did pull one fish just NE of "f" can 80 back on hj and lost 2 others in 30 minutes then had to leave. Water was really dirty over there but fish are there just need it to clean up a bit. Biggest fish for us was 9.7lb


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

nicklesman said:


> Any one have an address for the ramps up there. Thanks.
> Way to start the year Gary great job as always.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


East side of reefs, east cans, and island access
Catawba state park 
4049 E mooresdock road
Port clinton OH
43452


West side of reefs, west cans
Wild wings marina
6395 north russel rd
Oak harbor OH
43449


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

eyedreamn said:


> East side of reefs, east cans, and island access
> Catawba state park
> 4049 E mooresdock road
> Port clinton OH
> ...


Thanks looking for the catawba launch is it easy to find?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job Dustin


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Double J said:


> good job Gary and crew! I had to cancel last night after i went to gander mountain to renew my registration and the state computer system was down
> 
> Thats what i get for procrastinating lol
> 
> guess what im doing tomorrow.....


Just had to say it...what are you doing tomorrow ...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Only 3 for us largest was 11.3


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Great job.Maybe I won't wait for the weather to get warmer to get the boat ready.If i wait for that,I'll be getting ready in May the way it's going this year.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom. I'm sure well see you up there soon we try to make it whenever the weather allows. Can always shoot me a text or phone call whenever ur up and I'll let you know if we got anything goin on:B


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

We hit water around noon caught two right away huskys 80 back then it shut off.not sure if it was the wind shift or what? No more takers one fish was a pig. 
The new starcraft is a fishing machine thanks Gary for all the good info one question for ya. Was your speed 1.2 on GPS ? We ran in between green and south bass. South troll didn't seem to have much pull on the cranks when we ran1.2 kept trying different speeds but to no avail. Not sure if east wind screwed us up or what seems like should have been there early. Good job out there it was chilly. The boat is covered in ice. Was fun though. 
Don


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

Picture of biggest not sure of weight buddy took home to weigh I had to go to work.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Great start Gary. Can't believe I haven't been out yet, but it won't be long now.
> 
> Dern weather man doesn't seem to be in any hurry to help us out.
> 
> ...


Thank you jim the weather man has been nasty lately . There were about 10 boats out there in the general area. It was cold lol. Sys. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

island troller said:


> Nice meeting you guys at the dock this morning. With the short time I had to fish today we spent about 2 hours jigging off catawba with no results and went back in. Would have liked to join you guys in that area if we had more time and smaller waves to fight getting out there. Good Job !!!!


Great meeting you buddy im sure will see ya soon. Fish Strong BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

LenB said:


> Did you guys do any jigging or start and finish trolling? Good job, by the way, can't wait to get out.


Thank you no jigging just trolling was going to jig but not feeling your hands had something to do with it lol.Fish Strong.BD.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Great job Gary n crew and whoever else was crazy enough. I was in a fully enclosed Hewes craft and was very very happy about that. The heated cabin area made for an enjoyable day. The wind chill sucked!!! Ice all over everything. Could have used one of those orange rubber sledge hammers like on t.v. Lol. Anyway. 
We fished the area Sat afternoon 2 till 6. 3 man limit with 11.4 our biggest. 80-90 back on jt custom huskys pink/purple was best. Weather got nice. Wind, waves, and ice quit and was not a problem. Only 1 other boat. Sunday we had to work much harder. Fished forever for our last few fish and just could not get it. Pulled um at 90-100 back from the board early and 120-130 latter on huskys. Made it over to d can - f can area and pulled 2 fish in that dirty water. Marks over there looked promising. What a great opening weekend 2013 on the lake. Gary glad i could help just a little ( not that you guys needed it ) Between your open info reports on here over the years and or me seeing you on the lake and fishing near you.....you guys have helped me catch um many many times.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

fishtician said:


> Only 3 for us largest was 11.3


3 more than I've caught, and the ice is broken. Good job. Let me know if and when you've got a seat....419 230 8314. tia


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Did catch a few on reef runners Jim  lights out 50-80 back


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks alot guys for all the kind words. It was great seeing boards go back even though it was pretty nasty. Fish Strong. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to get um Gary. We went 9 for 9 didn't loose any. Had a little bit of a tough time with speed, just getting used to her. . Terrova was to iced up to use. Had a great time for first trip and am super happy so far with the new boat. Gettin her thawed out and ready for the next trip. Joewalleye guy was along and had some of those hot custom Husky's ran at the depths he listed. We didn't run to much high stuff. Most marks were down a little. camera guy got pic a little blury but any how our 4 biggest. No super hawgs but dandy fish. Was definately awesome seeing the boards go again. Got a thank my buddy who got out Sat afternoon in his starcraft and put the wackin on them.


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Its giving me the urge bad. Great job guys!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes it is easy to find, turn left off of Rt 53 north and you will get there.



nicklesman said:


> Thanks looking for the catawba launch is it easy to find?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by nicklesman

Thanks looking for the catawba launch is it easy to find?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire

Think the more important question is will you be able to find it coming back in. Please be careful this time of year, if you are not familiar with the area. Bring some charts as back up and some electronics to be safe. Remember electronics can and will fail.
Never would tell anyone not to go but just be informed as possible or go with someone who is aware of the area.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Rider,

I remeber my first trip out of catawba. Your absolutely right. I never threw a point down when I left the launch. Boy it took my awhile to find my way back. The shore line and all of the islands can be very confusing the first few times out. 

Good point.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a built in GPs and a handheld on the boat. I will be fine I usually put in at turtle but was looking for something a little further east. Thanks for the help.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Gary who did you get the cranks from we know you don't own any,Is Nicholas off Good Friday might be in your neighborhood.Paul


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

We thought for sure the the best girls at the dance would show up in the afternoon(as they typically do this time of year) so we didnt hit the water until 11:00AM. As it turns out, most of the girls were already taken and we just couldn't put together a good program. It was still good to get out....I think!

Way to go Gary!

Here's the best picture from our day on the water.....BRRRRRR


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

ecnadnus said:


> We thought for sure the the best girls at the dance would show up in the afternoon(as they typically do this time of year) so we didnt hit the water until 11:00AM. As it turns out, most of the girls were already taken and we just couldn't put together a good program. It was still good to get out....I think!
> 
> Way to go Gary!
> 
> Here's the best picture from our day on the water.....BRRRRRR


Yep... Looks familar.. Word to the wise- When its below freezing and you pack up to run... Put the poles away and cover the reels... LOL. We learned the hard way.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Hardcore guys, thanks for sharing , that hard earned report. Mother nature sure doesnt want to help, 40 mph gust tomarrow.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

This entire week looks like a big bust for getting out. I hate to think what the water will look like by the weekend. If we are lucky maybe the weather man will miss the forecast, otherwise it could be awhile until we get out again.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ain't lookin pretty....let's hope for a big turn around in April (or before).


----------



## pearleyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Beerbatter, nice catch, sweet boat. What's the shaft length on the Terrova trolling motor? Thanks


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

BeerBatter said:


> Way to get um Gary. We went 9 for 9 didn't loose any. Had a little bit of a tough time with speed, just getting used to her. . Terrova was to iced up to use. Had a great time for first trip and am super happy so far with the new boat. Gettin her thawed out and ready for the next trip. Joewalleye guy was along and had some of those hot custom Husky's ran at the depths he listed. We didn't run to much high stuff. Most marks were down a little. camera guy got pic a little blury but any how our 4 biggest. No super hawgs but dandy fish. Was definately awesome seeing the boards go again. Got a thank my buddy who got out Sat afternoon in his starcraft and put the wackin on them.


Nice boat Chad that thing is a tank.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks guys ya this town with this weather will drive you to drink. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Uncle Paul said:


> Hey Gary who did you get the cranks from we know you don't own any,Is Nicholas off Good Friday might be in your neighborhood.Paul


I only own 7 boxes that is. We have a tourney on Saturday so will be prefishing friday next week hopefully. Good luck in spring valley. Fish Strong. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Man. Good job BD. But are you ever not on fish? Soon as this wind lays down I'll be out there somewhere. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Chiefrocka said:


> Man. Good job BD. But are you ever not on fish? Soon as this wind lays down I'll be out there somewhere.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Chief i owe it to chad and joe they told me where to go Sunday from how they did Saturday. If it wasnt for them i would have had alot more driving around to do. Thats what ya gotta love about this site most are willing to help. Fish Strong. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WEISSGUY (Mar 14, 2012)

I sure want a hewscraft after witnessing that thing out there. Awesome awesome boat!


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

> I only own 7 boxes that is. We have a tourney on Saturday so will be prefishing friday next week hopefully. Good luck in spring valley. Fish Strong. BD


Thanks bud Ill need it, looking for my long undies weather man says wind chill is -10 tomorrow morning Ill check in Sunday night.Paul


----------



## All In (Mar 19, 2013)

Great post, boat will be in the water soon, can't wait.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the boat. The Hewescraft seemed to enjoy the weather and the waves. Was first trip on erie for it. The terova is the longest 101 they make and stays in the water well. Can't wait to get back up there. I am sure its gonna be muddy but may try Sat if forcast holds. Good luck all


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jun 2, 2008)

ecnadnus said:


> We thought for sure the the best girls at the dance would show up in the afternoon(as they typically do this time of year) so we didnt hit the water until 11:00AM. As it turns out, most of the girls were already taken and we just couldn't put together a good program. It was still good to get out....I think!
> 
> Way to go Gary!
> 
> Here's the best picture from our day on the water.....BRRRRRR


Sorry you had a skunky day, but that pic is outstanding!


----------

